# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Danh sách những điều cần biết ơn

## helloseo

Trong cuộc sống bạn có những điều cần phải biết ơn không? Trong cuốn tiểu thuyết kinh điển Robinson Crusoe, tác giả Daniel Defoe để cho anh chàng đắm tàu Crusoe kiểm kê về cuộc sống của mình. Anh làm 2 danh sách. Một anh kê ra những khó khăn của mình. Một anh kê ra những thứ mà mình cần phải cảm ơn.



Một vấn đề khó khăn anh viết ra là anh không có quần áo. Tương ứng, trong danh sách kia anh viết, thời tiết nơi đây khá ấm và anh không thật cần đến quần áo. Vấn đề khác anh viết ra đó là những của cải anh mang theo đều đã mất trên biển. Nhưng trong danh sách kia, anh viết ra rằng anh có quả tươi, có nước uống; tất cả dành cho anh. Và cứ thế anh vừa liệt kê những khó khăn, vừa liệt kê những thử tương ứng anh được hưởng. Và anh rất bất ngờ trước độ dài của danh sách những thứ đáng quý mà anh có được.

Danh sách ấy của bạn sẽ dài thế nào nếu bạn kiểm kê ra những sự may mắn mà bạn đang có; và bạn cần phải cảm ơn vì những điều may mắn đó. Cảm ơn vì bạn có gia đình, vì bạn có bạn bè; có niềm tin, có sức khoẻ và những điều cần thiết của cuộc sống. Bạn có biết rằng có thể có 1 triệu người nào đó trong tuần này sẽ chết… còn sức khoẻ của bạn thế nào? Những người đang có thức ăn, áo mặc, mái ấm đang sở hữu nhiều hơn những thứ mà nhiều người trên thế giới này không bao giờ có được. Bạn có đủ những thứ cần thiết cho cuộc sống hàng ngày không?

Danh sách ấy của bạn sẽ dài thế nào nếu bạn kiểm kê những may mắn mà bạn có được… và hằng ngày viết thêm vào đó một điều may mắn mới. Liệu bạn sẽ bất ngờ trước kích cỡ của danh sách ấy?

Bạn có 1.440 phút mỗi ngày. Cuộc sống của bạn sẽ đổi khác thế nào nếu bạn dành ra mỗi ngày 15 phút để nói lời cảm ơn? Chỉ với 15 phút để bạn chỉ nghĩ về những bằng chứng cụ thể rằng bạn may mắn thế nào. Và rồi chúng ta sẽ nhận ra rằng đây cũng là một bài tập thay đổi cuộc sống.

Nhà thơ Courland Sayers thì làm danh sách ấy của ông thế này:

_Năm nghìn buổi sớm mai lặng gió;
Một triệu bông hồng tươi mới trong sương.
Năm nghìn lần mặt trời lặn vàng óng;
Một triệu bông hoa tuyết còn giá lạnh.
Năm người bạn trầm lặng; tình yêu của một em bé;
Một biển trắng xoá mây trên trời.
Một đêm tháng sáu trong rừng cây gỗ thơm;
Một trái tim biết yêu và biết thấu hiểu.
Tôi tự hỏi một ngày tôi thức dậy
Liệu tiền có mua được những hạnh phúc này?_

Meister Eckhart nói: “Nếu trong cả cuộc đời bạn chỉ nói đúng một câu cầu nguyện và câu đó là "Cảm ơn", thì như thế có lẽ cũng là đủ”. Có lẽ ông nói đúng.

----------

